# Awning Filthy - How To Keep Water Out Of It?



## TimU (Aug 26, 2014)

Well, just got back from a two-nighter with the trailer. Things were a bit hectic before leaving, so I never got the awning down to check it over before we went. When I got to campground, lowered it, and water all over inside it, mildew, crap and other assorted "whatever" growing in it. I'm sure it's cleanable. At first I thought the previous owners rolled it up wet (some ppl just don't do the right thing), but then looked at it - and it's an inevitable event.

The way the awning rolls up - any rain, water, moisture at all will get down into it and sit there. There wasn't a cover on it when I got it - is there supposed to be? I had a couple popup trailers, and both had awnings that rolled/folded up into bags hanging on the side. The way this is - there simply is NO way you won't get water down in there and have it just sit all the time. Either that, or the mechanism is installed backwards.

How to fix to avoid this issue in the future


----------



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

This is a common problem without a lot of solutions. Mine gets wet every time it rains, rolled up or not! Some have used a 2L pop bottle on the ends to keep the water out, but I have not had good luck with it. I just figure it's going to get wet, and stay wet when it rains, and I'll have to clean it as needed when it starts to look bad...


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

These might work?????

http://awningpro-tech.com/

Haven't tried it. Spray some diluted bleach in water on it. Roll it up for about 20-30 mintes then open it up and hose it off. Works great.


----------



## DFG (Jul 18, 2011)

I own a 2012 Outback 301BQ and have had the same problem.
My storage lot is only 2 miles from the house. Usually within a week after it rains I go to the lot and extend the awning and slide outs and let the awnings dry. It is a pain sometime but it significantly reduces mold and the musty smell. Another benefit it stops the significant other from complaining about a dirty awning at the campsite.


----------



## TimU (Aug 26, 2014)

DFG said:


> I own a 2012 Outback 301BQ and have had the same problem.
> My storage lot is only 2 miles from the house. Usually within a week after it rains I go to the lot and extend the awning and slide outs and let the awnings dry. It is a pain sometime but it significantly reduces mold and the musty smell. Another benefit it stops the significant other from complaining about a dirty awning at the campsite.


Yeah - I'm thinking that's my option. Appears the awning rolls up "backwards", allowing rain on the roof to go right into the awning, instead of rolling over it. I've got the installation instructions from A&E/Dometic, and they show what I would expect - the reel rolls "under" the awning, so that the top of the awning is on the outside. Mine rolls "over" the awning, so that the underside is exposed.










My awning is like the pic on the left - it should be like the one on the right.


----------



## TimU (Aug 26, 2014)

Oh - I did get it out yesterday morning, and washed it - used a power washer to clean the underside (using the "delicate" tip). Came out pretty clean.

Then - Kansas weather struck. 30-35 mph gust - snapped a piece inside the awning support. Was able to get a replacement part at a local dealer (sounds like it breaks a lot), but haven't put it in yet - supposed to be windier today, then back down to 25-30 tomorrow again.

If it ain't one thing - it's another.


----------



## TimU (Aug 26, 2014)

ob277rl said:


> TimU your awning shouldn't be rolled up that way, could it be installed upside down. Looking at the trailer towards the awning is the motor and wiring on the right or the left side of the awning.
> 
> Robert


Yeah - that aspect I realize.

There is no motor. This is a mechanical pre-loaded spring system (like garage door) with a "flipper" switch on the right to go "up" or "down".


----------



## TimU (Aug 26, 2014)

ob277rl said:


> From my experience with the mechanically operated awnings the lever is on the right normally. To me it looks like the awning was improperly installed. If you can find the installation manual for your awning you might be able to correct it. Good Luck.
> 
> Robert


Yeah - I figured that and asked for the installation manual yesterday, and received it. Unfortunately, it appears A&E/Dometic send the roller/awning "pre-installed" and the reel pre-loaded, so all you do is attach to RV. They don't show any illustrations of how the awning is to be installed. I'm probably going to have to go to them with some pics and ask.


----------



## RJA259 (Apr 30, 2013)

TimU said:


> From my experience with the mechanically operated awnings the lever is on the right normally. To me it looks like the awning was improperly installed. If you can find the installation manual for your awning you might be able to correct it. Good Luck.
> 
> Robert


Yeah - I figured that and asked for the installation manual yesterday, and received it. Unfortunately, it appears A&E/Dometic send the roller/awning "pre-installed" and the reel pre-loaded, so all you do is attach to RV. They don't show any illustrations of how the awning is to be installed. I'm probably going to have to go to them with some pics and ask.
[/quote]

TimU,

My wife and I had to replace our awning material earlier this year. I had no real idea how to do this, so I did some "Googling", found several videos on this. They were most informative! I might suggest doing the same for your challenge.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

My only experience with pre-loaded springs and awnings is the Sunsetter that I had on my home. Be very careful if your are considering unwinding your awning and winding it differently. The tension on the springs is quite powerful and it may cause injury if it uncoils freely.

Your awning is supposed to roll up as it is shown in your drawing on the RIGHT. As the awning rolls it sheds any debris. Let us know what you finally find to solve your problem. Good luck.


----------



## 67gasman (Oct 11, 2014)

Almost impossible to keep the water off. I noted the underside of our awning became stained to the point that cleaning and scrubbing with a mild bleach soln. and commercial awning cleaner did very little to get rid of the black spots and marks.]
Soln: I went to Wal-Mart and purchased some cans of white vinyl spray paint. On our next outing, I deployed the awning as usual and sprayed the underside of it with the paint. It worked fabulously. It looks great and you can't tell it has been painted with vinyl paint.


----------



## Jay Tee (Jan 8, 2012)

I use "Lysol Mold and Mildew Remover, with Bleach" to clean the underside of my awning.
Since the bottom of the awning is white, I didn't have issues with using a product with bleach.
Be careful, any drips that get on you will bleach your clothes white (I now have a brown shirt with white spots).
It worked quickly and efficiently, since I applied it in June of this year I have not seen any mold/mildew return.
You should, however, be sure to rinse it off after application so that when you roll up the awning it doesn't rub off the 'brown dye' on the top.
Very little work to it, just spray and let it do it's thing. I had a lot of mold/mildew to remove so it took about 2/3 of the container.
If I see a spot, I just spray and wait a bit (until the color is white) and then rise it off.


----------



## TimU (Aug 26, 2014)

Ok - sorry for the long delay. Have been extremely busy dealing with some contract work and other responsibilities.

First - I finally was able to have someone else roll up the awning (before I had to do it myself), and was able to observe exactly what was happening. The times I did it myself (and posted this question originally), I had issues getting the knack of getting the awning up, without slipping out of the "grab" handle and not rolling completely up and smacking the side of the trailer. So - it APPEARED it was rolling up backwards (as it zipped up the first couple times it slipped out of the "hook handle").

Anyway - it DOES roll up correctly - so that issue is resolved - there is no issue with the manner in which it rolls up. Sorry for the misleading info - I apologize profusely for leading you astray.

I'll check and see what I can do about keeping water out - but it sounds from many of you as if that isn't a real possibility. So it seems the only solution is to unroll it through the year, let it drain and dry, then roll it back up. Not easy to do all the time where I live - we have gusty winds of 25mph+ 80-90% of the time (at least where I live), so it makes it difficult to lower it and leave it down for a long time.

Thanks all of your thoughts and ideas.


----------

